# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ, vé khuyến mại đi Úc, Trung quốc, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản

## nguyethp89

*Đại lý vé máy bay cấp 1, phòng vé Greencanal, đặt vé trực tuyến, giao vé tận nơi. Call: 04 3724 6521*

Kính gửi quý khách giá vé siêu khuyến mãi:
Hãng Vietnam Airlines (VN)
*Hà nội – Quảng Châu : 169$/khứ hồi
Hà nội – Bangkok      :  169$/khứ hồi
Hà Nội - Seoul        :  399$/khứ hồi
Hà Nội – Tokyo chỉ    :  450$/ khứ hồi
HàNội - Sydney        :  600$/khứ hồi
Hanoi - Hongkong/Beijing/Shanghai  : 299$/khứ hồi
Vietnam - Europe via Paris         : 738$/khứ hồi
Vietnam - Europe via Frankfurt     :689$/khứ hồi
Hanoi – Russia & Eastern Europe    :600$/khứ hồi
Vietnam - London                   :699$/khứ hồi (Other European destinations via London)
*

- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
- Giảm giá vé cho các đoàn khách có nhiều người tham gia.
- Đặt vé trực tuyến, giao vé tận nơi, miễn phí. *Call: 04 3724 6521*

Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều vé khuyến mãi trong và ngoài nước, hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được biết thông tin chi tiết:

*Công ty Green Canal Travel
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3724 6521/ 0126 341 3468
Yahoo: greencanal_vn*

----------

